# Hold' Em & Hit' Em 2018 Fishing Tournament



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

It is now that time of year to join us at the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club's

"Dick StipanovicMemorial " Fishing Tournament at the Surfside Marina.

Surfides Marina

September 8, 2018

$6,00.00 Payout

Please visit www.hhclub.org


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We have but 10 days left before the HHC Fishing Tournament. We have a good showing of entries so far but here is a reminder to join us September 8, 2018 and fish for the kids. Our kid fish is open and free for young ones up to 12 years old. 



Come join us and help kids and continuing education!


----------

